# Workplace Affair that was exposed



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

here is a workplace affair that was exposed:
Mayor Named In Ethics Complaint - News, Sports, Jobs - The Intelligencer / Wheeling News-Register

The married OM (the mayor) says he is the victim :roll eyes:

The married woman says someone stole the Information from her phone and sent it to 5 of her coworkers. These 5 coworkers have know filed a law suit.:
UPDATE: Details Of Lawsuits Filed Against The City Of Parkersburg

the information from the phone: a lot of text (sexting) with pictures with some occurring on work time. 

probable from the fact that she got a raise from $60,000 to $72,000 in the first year of being there.
the average income is around $32,000 in that city.

They both say they have done nothing ethicaly wrong

Now I don't know if the husband of the women did the exposure or one of her coworkers.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

I suspect it may have been the husband of the women that got the info from her phone, but I am not sure.
It does not say if the phone was company or personal.
and if it was personal if her Betrayed husband is on the phone plan. 

*The state police said they found nothing illegal.*


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Should note... the freedom of information act and various State open record acts can be a wonderful tool for BS's who have WS's in the government. They may have to provide you emails if you request. And based on when I've used it (contract issues at work), the more specific you are about what you are looking for, the happier their person will be to make you a copy. They hate it because it takes a long time to just sort through and gather the requested information, then review it to make sure there's nothing in there they can't share....

I know a couple infidelity stories around here broke like that. And the news hopped all over it. Same sort of deal where the partner was being paid a lot more than anyone else in her department.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I think it's interesting, convert, that nowhere is his BW/family mentioned. They say that the OW is going through a divorce, but nothing about his family.

Here we see daily the pain of the BS, but to the cheaters, and really to everyone else, the BS is negligible, just wallpaper. We can guess that his BW is going through h3ll right now & perhaps it's a blessing that the media could care less about her because they will leave her alone. I find it sadly telling, though. The BS's are barely afterthoughts to people.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Racer said:


> Should note... the freedom of information act and various State open record acts can be a wonderful tool for BS's who have WS's in the government. They may have to provide you emails if you request. And based on when I've used it (contract issues at work), the more specific you are about what you are looking for, the happier their person will be to make you a copy. They hate it because it takes a long time to just sort through and gather the requested information, then review it to make sure there's nothing in there they can't share....
> 
> I know a couple infidelity stories around here broke like that. And the news hopped all over it. *Same sort of deal where the partner was being paid a lot more than anyone else in her department*.


Well I am sure she was doing a bang-up job. that is why she got the raise.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

alte Dame said:


> I think it's interesting, convert, that nowhere is his BW/family mentioned. They say that the OW is going through a divorce, but nothing about his family.
> 
> Here we see daily the pain of the BS, but to the cheaters, and really to everyone else, the BS is negligible, just wallpaper. We can guess that his BW is going through h3ll right now & perhaps it's a blessing that the media could care less about her because they will leave her alone. I find it sadly telling, though. The BS's are barely afterthoughts to people.


:iagree:


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

convert said:


> Well I am sure she was doing a bang-up job. that is why she got the raise.


Or, because it's under investigation, was blackmailing her OM.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

convert said:


> Well I am sure she was doing a bang-up job. that is why she got the raise.


The mayor got interested when she demonstrated her ability to suck start a police motorcycle during the City's annual employees pick nick


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

It's always very sobering when you see actual pics of these people - these unassuming and often unattractive sorts who leave a personal trail of destruction. After reading here for a while, I find myself looking at average people in places like Starbucks & thinking, 'Hmmm...I wonder what bit of drama that one is embroiled in?'


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> I think it's interesting, convert, that nowhere is his BW/family mentioned. They say that the OW is going through a divorce, but nothing about his family.
> 
> Here we see daily the pain of the BS, but to the cheaters, and really to everyone else, the BS is negligible, just wallpaper. We can guess that his BW is going through h3ll right now & perhaps it's a blessing that the media could care less about her because they will leave her alone. I find it sadly telling, though. The BS's are barely afterthoughts to people.


The reason that the BS's are not mentioned is that this is a political corruption issue, not an infidelity issue. Infidelity isn't a crime, political malfeasance is. As long as this issue is an open one, it might even be a criminal act to mention the two divorces.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Rookie4 said:


> The reason that the BS's are not mentioned is that this is a political corruption issue, not an infidelity issue. Infidelity isn't a crime, political malfeasance is. As long as this issue is an open one, it might even be a criminal act to mention the two divorces.


Correct you are.

But as long as they were exposed, works for me


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

vellocet said:


> Correct you are.
> 
> But as long as they were exposed, works for me


Wow, we actually agree on something. I'm all for exposure.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Rookie4 said:


> Wow, we actually agree on something. *I'm all for exposure.*


You know, it is the only thing I did right in my case until I came here.

It killed the affair dead in its tracks, of course my goal was to try (trying) to R
but even if I was going to D I still would have done some exposure just maybe not as much, just so people would know why and that I was not the bad guy.

Rookie since you went straight to D did you do any exposure?
I know in some cases it would not have matter to expose and some might see at being vindictive.

I see so many BS afraid to expose especially if they are trying to R


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

convert said:


> You know, it is the only thing I did right in my case.
> 
> It killed the affair dead in its tracks, of course my goal was to try (trying) to R
> but even if I was going to D I still would have done some exposure just maybe not as much, just so people would know why and that I was not the bad guy.
> ...


 Nope, I didn't have to. My wife came clean in a big way. She outed herself and the AP to her supervisor, and took her medicine.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Rookie4 said:


> Nope, I didn't have to. My wife came clean in a big way. She outed herself and the AP to her supervisor, and took her medicine.


Holly crap... she is one of a kind. *you know that is not common at all*
I hope you know that


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

convert said:


> Holly crap... she is one of a kind. *you know that is not common at all*
> I hope you know that


 What difference did it make? None. It's like an arsonist attempting to put out a fire , he started.
She decided, very early (within a couple of days) , after the affair, that the most important issue was getting me back. Everything else was secondary. Her job, the OM, her reputation, etc, was thrown under the bus. Too bad about that. If she had put my interests first, from the getgo, then NONE of this would matter, because the affair would not have taken place.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Rookie4 said:


> What difference did it make? None. It's like an arsonist attempting to put out a fire , he started.
> She decided, very early (within a couple of days) , after the affair, that the most important issue was getting me back. Everything else was secondary. Her job, the OM, her reputation, etc, was thrown under the bus. Too bad about that. If she had put my interests first, from the getgo, then NONE of this would matter, because the affair would not have taken place.


well it did maybe make a difference when you did finally try R a year later?

I think what I know of you, if you would got the gaslight and TT and more lying and maybe more attempts at contact of OM that maybe you would have even attempted R even after a year.


look at me , i think I am Thread jacking my own thread.
I want to apologize to the OP.


It came about because of the exposure comment. I think it is So So important to expose especially if you are going to try and R.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Rookie4 said:


> Nope, I didn't have to. My wife came clean in a big way. She outed herself and the AP to her supervisor, and took her medicine.


I think this is where your situation and a lot of other BS's here differ. Too many have to fight and scrap to get the truth, whereas your wife came clean on her own.


----------



## Rubicon (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm a big believer in Exposure also, for all the obvious reasons.

How about this though, does anyone else get from the article that the "Investigation" is solely and totally about who leaked the info and there seems to be very little focus on the offences committed while in office, abuse of power and all that....

At some point can we stop pointing fingers at the whistle blower and respect that what they are informing on is important?

Why the police would even care how and why the information came to light is beyond me, Do any of you agree that this makes it look like the mayor is going to continue on abusing his power by directing the police to go after the person who let out his little secret? 

Maybe it's just me.....


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

You know, it IS funny how exposure sucks the wind right out of these affairs, usually.

Why is that? I mean, if screwing around was so fun before, why is it suddenly no fun if everyone knows?

I know the whole shame and secrecy thing is a big part, but it is kinda funny....


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Forest said:


> You know, it IS funny how exposure sucks the wind right out of these affairs, usually.



My favorite thing about exposure is to be able to gauge your cheater's reaction to it.

If they take their lumps and do not get defensive, then maybe they are worthy of a 2nd chance.

If they get angry, defensive, and chastise you for it, then F'em.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

vellocet said:


> I think this is where your situation and a lot of other BS's here differ. Too many have to fight and scrap to get the truth, whereas your wife came clean on her own.


The question, of course, is motivation. Did she come clean because of remorse, or because she knew that I would, inevitably, find out? Or perhaps a little of both, and a healthy dose of fear , for what my reaction would be? I may have been clueless before the affair, but once she got my attention, I am pretty good at detective work.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Rubicon said:


> I'm a big believer in Exposure also, for all the obvious reasons.
> 
> How about this though, does anyone else get from the article that the "Investigation" is solely and totally about who leaked the info and there seems to be very little focus on the offences committed while in office, abuse of power and all that....
> 
> ...


This is the problem with informers. In this case, revealing government records or links to them, is a very serious crime, and carries some pretty stiff jail time. The Mayor may or may not be guilty of malfeasance or abuse of authority. This will have to be proven. But the informer, clearly broke the law. It reminds me of what I've read about Watergate and other such political scandals. Frequently the whistleblower is guilty of crimes himself.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Forest said:


> You know, it IS funny how exposure sucks the wind right out of these affairs, usually.
> 
> Why is that? I mean, if screwing around was so fun before, why is it suddenly no fun if everyone knows?
> 
> I know the whole shame and secrecy thing is a big part, but it is kinda funny....


Well, clearly this affair is over, or at least put on Hiatus. This man and his squeeze will have to lay low for quite a while. Usually, they will turn on each other. Which would be nice.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

My x wifes affair was with a co worker. She was never very bright and this took place at least once in office with surveillance cameras. To this day the only reason I don't pay alimony is because I was able to use this as leverage that I would expose them is she pursued it. Small justices I tell you


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> The reason that the BS's are not mentioned is that this is a political corruption issue, not an infidelity issue. Infidelity isn't a crime, political malfeasance is. As long as this issue is an open one, it might even be a criminal act to mention the two divorces.


This is not just a political corruption case. Five women have filed complaints that do not pertain to corruption. And it's not clear there is really a criminal case at all. And political malfeasance is often not criminal.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"It reminds me of what I've read about Watergate and other such political scandals. Frequently the whistleblower is guilty of crimes himself."

And this is exactly why laws criminalizing whistleblowers are complete bullsh*t and need to be eliminated.

They only exist to try and protect scumbag POS who are engaged in behavior that is a betrayal of their public trust, and that includes both government officials and business operators whose actions threaten public health or safety.

If the concept of popular sovereignty (you know, that whole 'We the People' stuff) is to mean anything then the scope of government secrecy needs to be scaled WAY back.

Over and over, these ****b*g officials and 'elites' have shown they deserve about the same level of trust as your average WS.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Chumplady's husband would be making six figures on this case alone:lol:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh here is a link...
ChumpLady.com - Leave a cheater, gain a life


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Rookie4 said:


> This is the problem with informers. In this case, revealing government records or links to them, is a very serious crime, and carries some pretty stiff jail time. The Mayor may or may not be guilty of malfeasance or abuse of authority. This will have to be proven. *But the informer, clearly broke the law*. It reminds me of what I've read about Watergate and other such political scandals. Frequently the whistleblower is guilty of crimes himself.


actually the state police had said they found nothing illegal

that is why I assumed that the phone was her personal phone and her husband got the info. again I don't know for sure.

in the article they don't say who sent to the five co workers or they don't know.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> This is not just a political corruption case. Five women have filed complaints that do not pertain to corruption. And it's not clear there is really a criminal case at all. And political malfeasance is often not criminal.


You may be right, alte Dame. but the revealing of government files or links ...is a crime.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> "It reminds me of what I've read about Watergate and other such political scandals. Frequently the whistleblower is guilty of crimes himself."
> 
> And this is exactly why laws criminalizing whistleblowers are complete bullsh*t and need to be eliminated.
> 
> ...


I agree , in part, but revealing confidential government files is a two-edged sword. What if the files being released are YOUR tax files, or mine. Or what if companies BUY private files or Government Files and sell them to businesses or Foreign Countries? Some times you have to protect the guilty, in order to protect us all. "We the People", include everybody, even people who aren't the cream of the crop.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

convert said:


> actually the state police had said they found nothing illegal
> 
> that is why I assumed that the phone was her personal phone and her husband got the info. again I don't know for sure.
> 
> in the article they don't say who sent to the five co workers or they don't know.


I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

And with most government "scandals" most likely what will happen is an out of court settlement and it will have some sort of confidentiality agreement and it quietly falls out of the public eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> You may be right, alte Dame. but the revealing of government files or links ...is a crime.


Actually, revealing government files or links is only sometimes a crime. There are lots and lots and lots of government documents that are by law supposed to be completely open to the public.

But this goes far afield of my original point, which you missed, Rookie4, and which had nothing to do with the political aspects of this story.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

The real crime will be if the person distributing the "confidential" information is dumb enough to get caught.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> Actually, revealing government files or links is only sometimes a crime. There are lots and lots and lots of government documents that are by law supposed to be completely open to the public.
> 
> But this goes far afield of my original point, which you missed, Rookie4, and which had nothing to do with the political aspects of this story.


But all of your points are based on the act of sending the Government files to the individuals. Were it not for that, this would never have come to light. This issue, and the possible malfeasance, are what makes this an interesting situation. Aside from it, this is a pretty mundane cheater .


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Rookie,

I understand your point about privacy laws when it comes to PERSONAL records.

I completely agree and support such laws, with the exception for whistleblowers whose revelation of such files is done to expose official wrongdoing that breaks the public trust and welfare.

And there should be NO exception for official government documents except for a very select few cases involving national security....currently the almost blanket claims of our dirtbag government officials to national security or executive privilege make a joke of public oversight of everything from the police to the Presidency.

The fact is, a great many of our public officials are a bunch of narcissistic POSs who use privacy and security laws to try and hide their disgusting and often abusive behaviors from a citizenry they know would be outraged.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

apparently there was no government files that were distributed only the personal sexting and text and picture to and from the 2 affair partners, that is probably why the state police closed the case.

the suit brought by the 5 co workers is a civil case.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Rookie4 said:


> But all of your points are based on the act of sending the Government files to the individuals. Were it not for that, this would never have come to light. This issue, and the possible malfeasance, are what makes this an interesting situation. Aside from it, this is a pretty mundane cheater .


I think it came to light when someone filed a complaint with the state ethics commission. the ethics commission brought in the state police for the possible financial conduct.


----------



## Rubicon (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm going with Alte Dame on this one. I do understand your point Rookie but don't agree.

The vast majority of government documents are not anything secret or private. They were never intended to be and never should be. 

The less you know the more they can get away with. 

If you can grasp that you can understand why they are so motivated to keep everything secret. 

These are not leaders, Politicians are attracted to those jobs out of greed and represent the sleaziest most corrupt people in our society. They are not however the dumbest as people like to think. They are at work 24/7 to profit over you. Nothing is done for your benefit. Ever.

Frankly I'm a bit surprised, people seem quite content to let others create rules to protect themselves by making you the criminal if you expose them. I really thought the concept of exposure was well understood here.

How is a government that says "If you catch me breaking the law, your wrong if you tell anyone and it is you that will be punished" any different than a WS that blames the BS for exposing? Are whistle blower laws not just rug sweeping at a national level?


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

A little update (late):
The married women that is have an affair with the City of Parkersburg mayor (also married) was arrested for child neglect.

****** Flowers waives hearing - NewsandSentinel.com | News, Sports, Jobs, Community Information - Parkersburg News and Sentinel


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

WV MetroNews – Parkersburg finance director acknowledges affair with mayor

Find it very telling that in her statement she mentions concentrating on her girls first and foremost, then her job second. Any mention of husband no where to be found.

Maybe he's out banging someone else?


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> WV MetroNews – Parkersburg finance director acknowledges affair with mayor
> 
> Find it very telling that in her statement she mentions concentrating on her girls first and foremost, then her job second. Any mention of husband no where to be found.
> 
> Maybe he's out banging someone else?


from what I understand from local radio she took the kids and left husband to be with the mayor (or wants to be with the mayor (he is married)).
I believe, but not sure, the husband is the one that exposed the text messages from her phone.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

convert said:


> from what I understand from local radio she took the kids and left husband to be with the mayor (or wants to be with the mayor (he is married)).
> I believe, but not sure, the husband is the one that exposed the text messages from her phone.


here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4T94-0rp9s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CbcHXNyFjM
She is a piece of work.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

tom67 said:


> here
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4T94-0rp9s
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CbcHXNyFjM
> She is a piece of work.


holly cow is that first link of a VAR recording? and it's on you tube....Niiicee

they are talking about the trip they took together on tax payer dime and ways to get around the costs and how the husband must of found out.
yes the husband busted them big time, good for him and now it looks like he might get full custody.

in the second link she apologizes to everyone but her betrayed husband

keep in mind her husband did not turn her in for the child endangerment it was some passer by in the parking lot


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

everybody you got to listen to the first link


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

actually if you listen at the end I think it is her (FLOWERS) that is doing the recording you can here her turn it off, I THINK.

also you can here someone whisper at her toward the end, a female


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

the only reason she is recording this is probably to try and cover her butt encase the mayor turns on her.

I bet you the mayor doesn't know he is being recorded. though WV is a one party state


----------

